# Body shield Pro with Tiff Needell



## carwarpz

Just watched Pitch TV shopping channel on sky!

Body shield pro came on, a new waterless car wash! 
Looks impresive....
its on there website too 

anyone else catch this?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

http://www.pitch.tv/p-5921-body-shield-pro.aspx


----------



## Exotica

I use this , probably no difference and cheaper. I got three for £30

http://www.idealworld.tv/BOGOF_Greased_Lightning_Showroom_Shine_1L_171785.aspx?fh_location=//idealworld/en_GB/[email protected];{8008}






Not my clip

Its ok for a quick spruce up.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Exotica said:


> I use this , probably no difference and cheaper. I got three for £30


Proshine is the same stuff, I bought 20lts for £120 (Netparts)
This new Body shield plus is a spin off from `Perma Clear` and is slightly different


----------



## nick_mcuk

Its full of silicones....its BS shine


----------



## RCZ

nick_mcuk said:


> Its full of silicones....its BS shine


Are silicones bad or something?


----------



## corbettjarvis

I was always told they stop you being able to top your wax up - you have to clear them off which takes wax off too so may as well start again I think after you've used products with them, although they use them to fill light swirls. Don't last long... you tried normal detailing sprays like Zaino's Z6 gloss enhancer and UV? cheap and great gloss. mist on, MR off perfect for a spruce up :O)


----------



## RCZ

I'd heard that waterless washes do remove some of the wax and replace it with their own layer of protection; that's why I'm switching to a sealant. I understand that they're more compatible with waterless wash.


----------



## RandomlySet

Just seen this advert now on Pitch TV....Made me lol all the way through it :lol:


----------



## Pezza4u

I saw this ad for the first time this morning. They may claim the product doesn't cause scratches but the way they were rubbing that paintwork would!! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

i thought the same pezza, 
my dad recorded it the other day to show me and its deffinately marring it!!

anyone seen magic pen?
somehow this clearcoat pen can remove scratches that are all the way through to primer and finish down like its been sanded and compounded!!!!!!
:lol: can't see it myself!!


----------



## Pezza4u

My missus joked that I needed some of that stuff, I could clean the car quicker then!! :lol:

I saw the magic pen one the other day, what aload of crap!


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol: buy both... then the damage from body shield can be fixed with the smart pen :lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing

Is the magic pen not just pure silicone ?

I have to admit im converting to waterless washes, thy are very good in the right situation and if you have a good technique will not inflict too much damage - no damage.

I was talking to Dom about it, and he mentioned about the other chemical make up which doesnt involve silicone but its an alternative (obviously because silicone is a hated word)..

Personally i dont mind products with fillers in it, not for me, but for the people who want a shine and dont understand correction etc, this is perfect for them.....not everyone is as OCD as us....so there is a market for it !


----------



## MilesBetter

What waterless washes are you using, thinking of using please, what are your findings so far. I have been using ONR for the last year now, in the right situation as you say, and have just got some CG HFE to try out.



Prism Detailing said:


> Is the magic pen not just pure silicone ?
> 
> I have to admit im converting to waterless washes, thy are very good in the right situation and if you have a good technique will not inflict too much damage - no damage.
> 
> I was talking to Dom about it, and he mentioned about the other chemical make up which doesnt involve silicone but its an alternative (obviously because silicone is a hated word)..
> 
> Personally i dont mind products with fillers in it, not for me, but for the people who want a shine and dont understand correction etc, this is perfect for them.....not everyone is as OCD as us....so there is a market for it !


----------



## Prism Detailing

MilesBetter said:


> What waterless washes are you using, thinking of using please, what are your findings so far. I have been using ONR for the last year now, in the right situation as you say, and have just got some CG HFE to try out.


I have been using Chemical Guys Eco Smart RU in conjunction with a steam cleaner, the steam cleaner is not needed unless the car is too bad....I have posted a detail using it with a little info on my technique:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211889

I will be looking out for other products to try, I know of one coming from another company (which i dont think i can say who yet.....), but like evrything its like evolution and you move onto what is btter as technology gets better :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

rob, im not sure about the "smart pen" but there was another one just like it on a different channel that definitely said it was a clear coat pen.


----------



## nickmak

That smart pen stuff looks like it is removing whiteout stains. :S


----------



## CraigQQ

when i seen the ad i reckoned it was chalking the car, and then the pen was just solvents removing/absorbing the chalk..


----------



## chrisx1

there's a nail in the nib of the pen and it is used to scratch the paintwork - they play the video backwards and hey presto, it looks like it's repairing the scratch...probably


----------



## CraigQQ

chrisx1 said:


> there's a nail in the nib of the pen and it is used to scratch the paintwork - they play the video backwards and hey presto, it looks like it's repairing the scratch...probably


I said this exact thing to my dad but didn't want to say it here incase everyone thought I was nuts lolif you watch the video they all seem to be pushing the pen right to left
A natural right handed person would pull the pen left to right. Not push away from themselves.


----------



## chrisx1

It'll even work on deeper scratches like this:


----------



## ITHAQVA

chrisx1 said:


> It'll even work on deeper scratches like this:


roflmao :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## beko1987

Nothing constructive to add but

ROFL!


----------



## c1_ken

I use Greased Lightning, but only after having washed the car first. It does give a very good shine, and makes the paintwork feel slippery clean. Beautiful beading too - you can definitely see the difference between areas that have been treated and those that have not.

But, I reiterate, I would not use it without first washing the car.


----------



## chrisx1

Indeed - I bet the owner of this car wished he had washed it first before he used Greased Lightning...


----------



## Matt_Nic

Saw the advert for this stuff. 

As suggested - may be the product wont inflict damage, but Tiffs technique will. 
Did you see him drag one MF covered finger down a huge dirty spot?

Also, I reckon that red Audi has been seriously coated in something and the dirt on it is very fresh. 

I've used waterless stuff before (go waterless) and it seemed alright. Before I got in to detailing years ago I had an enthusiast come round with his DA and he couldnt find many/any swirls in my paint. 

That cars long gone now so cant really check lol.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

c1_ken said:


> But, I reiterate, I would not use it without first washing the car.


Defeats the object Ken but that is your prerogative


----------



## Dingo2002

Holy thread resurrection Batman!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Dingo2002 said:


> Holy thread resurrection Batman!


Haha the `good` never die :tumbleweed:


----------



## Matt_Nic

I didnt see the point starting a new one - people say "why don't you search" usually lol.


----------

